# Passmark Scores



## vabeachboy0 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Arctucas (Oct 31, 2020)

2D GPU test does not run properly on W7, therefore, I omitted it.


----------



## vabeachboy0 (Oct 31, 2020)

I ran test again after adding a second 1TB SanDisk nvme drive and put them in RAID 0.


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 15, 2020)

Samsung 970 Evo Plus Nvme, 32GB DDR4-3200


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)

never understood why 2d sucks, always


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe it's a reflection of the fact that 2D sucks always generally speaking...


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)

lazord00d said:


> Maybe it's a reflection of the fact that 2D sucks always generally speaking...


 Well, it did just become my favorite reason as for why at the very least lol


----------



## xXMemerXx (Nov 16, 2020)

My R5 3600 Running stable at 4.33GHz @ 1.1875V. CB R20 score of 3974.
Memory is some garbage memory OCed to 3600MHz @1.39V
Looks like intel CPUs just score better in memory in general.
















Asus Phoenix GTX 1660 that can barely cool itself.


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 30, 2020)

Updated score after some tweaking.. 4150MHz@1.16v under load


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 30, 2020)

W10 run from USB drive.


----------



## Det0x (Aug 15, 2021)

Submission from me before those Alder lake cpus show up 

This machine is ranked *#6* out of 233445 results globally


----------



## harm9963 (Dec 19, 2021)

Stag said:


> 31k club.
> What benchmark is next?Tired of this game.Sub ambient water cooling.
> 
> View attachment 229388


Try Pass Mark , just do the CPU test.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 19, 2021)

Mine


----------



## JCL (Dec 21, 2021)

I had a driver issue on 3D it said (old), 47% penalty.


----------



## JCL (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## DoH! (Jan 28, 2022)

http://imgur.com/pDB28G1


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 31, 2022)

Went for low V 1.160 on the  CPU , will try later to go lower .






JCL said:


> View attachment 230078


like your single score of 3816 , what  settings did you use?


----------



## Gatt (Jan 31, 2022)

Hello everybody


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 31, 2022)

Add temps please , for   comparison


----------



## Gatt (Jan 31, 2022)

ASrock Z690 Steel Legend DDR4
32GB RAM 3200Mhz CL16
Intel i9-12900F
Sapphire Radeon RX6900XT Nitro+ SE
Air Cooling Noctua NH-D15


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 31, 2022)

Gatt said:


> View attachment 234774
> 
> ASrock Z690 Steel Legend DDR4
> 32GB RAM 3200Mhz CL16
> ...


Use HWINFO64  , is more detailed .


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 13, 2022)

Bump this thread!  
I love this benchmark, the cpu test in particular... imo, its a great way for a quick test for OC stability - at least for gaming purposes. Combine that with a 30 day free trial & its great value. 
Here we go with v10.2 under win10.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 21, 2022)

Windows 11 2H21 :


----------



## Det0x (Oct 22, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Submission from me before those Alder lake cpus show up
> 
> This machine is ranked *#6* out of 233445 results globally
> 
> ...


Guess it was time for alittle update 
Dont know how this scores globally, but here are result page

Asus rog crosshair x670e hero
7950x with handtuned PBO CO
3090 with unlimited bios
32GB DDR @ 6200MT/s 28-35-35-36-38-48
FCLK @ 2200mhz
Single m.2 sk hynix platinum p41 1tb
Custom liquid cooling


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2022)

Hi,
All those scores cpu/ gpu/ disk  look deadly but the total system score looks silly low in comparison


----------



## Det0x (Oct 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> All those scores cpu/ gpu/ disk  look deadly but the total system score looks silly low in comparison


Yeah dunno what thats about.. all sub benches are pretty much maxed out at 100% so that total system score don't look right


----------



## Petar666 (Dec 2, 2022)

24/7
Windows 11 2H21-
Intel® Core™ i9-13900KF-5,7Ghz/E4.6Ghz/R4.7
Z690 MSI Unify x
EVGA RTX 3080TI FTW
G SKILL  DDR5 32GB 7200MHz 34-42-42-34
Western Digital WD Black SN850 1TB
*Custom liquid cooling



*


----------

